# Donations for Dede & Chloe



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi SM friends...............we all know our dear sweet friend Dede and her precious Chloe. We know the problems and medical issues that Chloe has had since Christmas (eating the plastic bag) resulting in surgery as we slept last night. Dede and little Chloe have certainly been through the wringer. I personally know that Dede is the first person to always jump on board so to speak and donate to any of the causes we have ever sponsored here on SM. I think it would be a nice gester to show Dede how much we love and appreciate her if we could make a donation to help her with Chloe's medical expenses through this difficult time. Please do not feel obligated if you can not give. But for anyone who wishes to donate please send contributions to my PayPal account and I will make sure Dede recieves the funds. Here is my acct name.
[email protected] This is also my email name but I think it is what you type in when you go to www.paypal.com Also, please make the monies in American dollars (USD) and I will wire it to Australian dollars.

If anyone does not like doing electronic funds or computer stuff you can mail your contribution to me. If my PM box gets full you can email me. I will be happy to give you my snail mail address. 

I hope this is all you need I have never done this before I have always invoiced people. Please let me know if you have any problems. ~Pat


*Update on current amount of donations is available in post #72*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is a lovely gesture Pat. It was very easy to do on Paypal, too. I typed "for Dede and Chloe" in the email subject line.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I followed in Linda's footsteps and put the same thing in the email heading that PayPal will send you. I know that Dede will be touched that you thought to do this, Pat.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so grateful you put this together. I know just how costly this surgery and the after care, hospitalization can be from personal experience. If people hadn't helped me when I went through it, I wouldn't have my little cat Kokopelli with me today.

I hope I did the paypal thing correctly.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Anything for our little Sausage







My payment is on the way









Note to Pat: At times, I don't know what I'm doing. Please let me know the payment went through


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

I just sent my payment... and prayers for Dede and Chloe!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I'm so grateful you put this together. I know just how costly this surgery and the after care, hospitalization can be from personal experience. If people hadn't helped me when I went through it, I wouldn't have my little cat Kokopelli with me today.
> I hope I did the paypal thing correctly.[/B]


Got it...thanks.



> Anything for our little Sausage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it...thanks Deb.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

As you guys all know, I'm electronically challenged. Wasn't sure how to do it, but my money order is on its way to you to add to the other funds. Maybe if anyone else is uncomfortable with this or who doesn't want to use a credit card could just send money orders or checks to you to pool with the other money. I know your address, but if anybody else wants to do it this way maybe they could PM you for your address. Thank you so much for getting this rolling for our dear Dede. For other members, Pat woke me with this terrible news this morning, and while I was sitting here ringing my hands and wanting to do something, Pat got it going. Thanks girlfriend. You are a good friend to all of us here at SM. I know how much we all love Dede, and I am so grateful for people like Pat make it happen. 

Samsomsmom


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Nacho and Maya just sent a small contribution. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> As you guys all know, I'm electronically challenged. Wasn't sure how to do it, but my money order is on its way to you to add to the other funds. Maybe if anyone else is uncomfortable with this or who doesn't want to use a credit card could just send money orders or checks to you to pool with the other money. I know your address, but if anybody else wants to do it this way maybe they could PM you for your address. Thank you so much for getting this rolling for our dear Dede. For other members, Pat woke me with this terrible news this morning, and while I was sitting here ringing my hands and wanting to do something, Pat got it going. Thanks girlfriend. You are a good friend to all of us here at SM. I know how much we all love Dede, and I am so grateful for people like Pat make it happen.
> 
> Samsomsmom[/B]


Thanks Carolyn for reminding me of this. I will go back and edit my original post in this thread. Yes if anyone does not like doing electronic funds or computer stuff you can mail your contribution to me. If my PM box gets full my email is [email protected] I will be happy to give you my snail mail address.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball & I don't participate too often here (but I do read every day!) I have sent a small donation for Dede and Chloe, please let me know that you received it. Thank you for doing this for Dede, she seems like such a good hearted person.

Bev & Snowball


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

There is no such thing as a small contribution, dear ones. Gifts from the heart are just that, and it doesn't matter how much or how little you can comfortably give. The fact that you care enough to participate is what matters. When my boys were Cub Scout age, I was the scout leader of a bunch of Tiger Scouts--usually first graders. At our November meeting, I sent out cards to the boys asking them to bring 1 item to the next meeting. One was asked for a can of corn. Another a bag of rice. Another a can of peas. One a loaf of bread. Bet you can already see where we are headed. The "lesson" was that one person alone might not be able to do much--but together, we are a mighty force. When you add Danny's corn to Brian's rice, to Jeff's loaf of bread, to Mark's butter, to a turkey donated by a local church, and 12-15 other single items, we had an entire Thanksgiving day of food to a needy family, and we asked the Head Start office to choose a family and see that they got the goodies. We did not know where our donation went, and the family did not know who gave them the box. The boys were just tickled to see that box grow and grow as each person added his little bit. Nobody was out much, but the end result was incredible. We had breakfast, lunch and a big turkey dinner in that box along with staples of sugar, flour, milk, salt, pepper, you name it! The principle is the same here. Together we can make a big difference. Again, dear, dear friends, there is no such thing as a small contribution. We are together in this venture, and we WILL make a difference.

Samsonsmom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> There is no such thing as a small contribution, dear ones. Gifts from the heart are just that, and it doesn't matter how much or how little you can comfortably give. The fact that you care enough to participate is what matters. When my boys were Cub Scout age, I was the scout leader of a bunch of Tiger Scouts--usually first graders. At our November meeting, I sent out cards to the boys asking them to bring 1 item to the next meeting. One was asked for a can of corn. Another a bag of rice. Another a can of peas. One a loaf of bread. Bet you can already see where we are headed. The "lesson" was that one person alone might not be able to do much--but together, we are a mighty force. When you add Danny's corn to Brian's rice, to Jeff's loaf of bread, to Mark's butter, to a turkey donated by a local church, and 12-15 other single items, we had an entire Thanksgiving day of food to a needy family, and we asked the Head Start office to choose a family and see that they got the goodies. We did not know where our donation went, and the family did not know who gave them the box. The boys were just tickled to see that box grow and grow as each person added his little bit. Nobody was out much, but the end result was incredible. We had breakfast, lunch and a big turkey dinner in that box along with staples of sugar, flour, milk, salt, pepper, you name it! The principle is the same here. Together we can make a big difference. Again, dear, dear friends, there is no such thing as a small contribution. We are together in this venture, and we WILL make a difference.
> Samsonsmom[/B]


Carolyn....well said my friend. 



I just received a PM from someone who said she is not a PayPal member and for whatever reason it did not let her use her credit card. I am not sure why this happened but if anyone else has a problem I can send you an invoice if you would like and that way you can use your credit card. Just a thought. In order to do that I would need your email address.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Pat. You rock! I've been driving myself crazy, wishing I could do something.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Pat - thank you SO much for doing this. It feels so good to be able to DO something for Dede and her husband. I feel helpless here and you just made it possible for all of us to manifest our love and support in a real way. I've already gotten my PayPal receipt -- so you've got it set up just fine.

Blessings to YOU.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I got my paypal receipt within seconds of sending the donation to your account. Thank you for doing this for Dede.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Donation made. I just got my receipt. Thanks Pat for your help in getting it done.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Donation sent!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for doing this Pat, I too was going nuts last night wishing there was something I could do - I'm in the same country, yet I'm so far away! 

Everyone's US dollars will increase approx. 15% when its converted to Au dollars, so I hope every little bit helps Dede


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't been a member very long but I have learned that everyone here loves and supports everyone else! Thanks for doing this for Dede and Chloe. Contribution sent and I already see that you've received it.
You all are truly wonderful!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Blessing to you Pat







Great idea







Donation made









Cathy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Count me in too!



Joy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat,

This is such a great thought. I just sent you my contribution.









And, you're right, even though we may not be able to contribute much individually, when we put it all together, it will make a big difference to Dede and Chloe.









Now, let's just all continue to pray that Chloe is doing OK and is on the mend.









Lynn (aka Lacie's Mom) (and now Tilly's Mom too)

P. S. This is such a great group of people, and even though I don't know each of you personally, the love, commoratory and thoughtfulness can be felt, even thought the computer. I'm proud to call you friends.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for doing this - sent it through PayPal - hope you get it.









Linda and Sophie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I never used Pay Pal like this before. Pat you can contact me if you *do not * get the donation.
Thanks for thinking of our friends.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

hmmm...i'm a longtime paypal user but i still haven't received my receipt. In my defense, i have been a bit out of it today. when you get a chance can you check to see if the donation went through? thanks again!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for doing this! Glad to help out in any way I can!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Check in your spam folders. Sometimes my stuff goes in there even though the sender is "trusted."

I got my receipt, thanks again!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hi SM friends...............we all know our dear sweet friend Dede and her precious Chloe. We know the problems and medical issues that Chloe has had since Christmas (eating the plastic bag) resulting in surgery as we slept last night. Dede and little Chloe have certainly been through the wringer. I personally know that Dede is the first person to always jump on board so to speak and donate to any of the causes we have ever sponsored here on SM. I think it would be a nice gester to show Dede how much we love and appreciate her if we could make a donation to help her with Chloe's medical expenses through this difficult time. Please do not feel obligated if you can not give. But for anyone who wishes to donate please send contributions to my PayPal account and I will make sure Dede recieves the funds. Here is my acct name.
> [email protected] This is also my email name but I think it is what you type in when you go to www.paypal.com Also, please make the monies in American dollars (USD) and I will wire it to Australian dollars.
> 
> If anyone does not like doing electronic funds or computer stuff you can mail your contribution to me. If my PM box gets full you can email me. I will be happy to give you my snail mail address.
> ...


Would you mind posting a tutorial for PayPal for Dummies? I think we have an account b/c my husband sometimes sells his textbooks online through ebay, but I've never used it and I'd rather have someone else show me how to do it as opposed to asking him to show me how. Thank you!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Would you mind posting a tutorial for PayPal for Dummies? I think we have an account b/c my husband sometimes sells his textbooks online through ebay, but I've never used it and I'd rather have someone else show me how to do it as opposed to asking him to show me how. Thank you!![/B]


I can send you an invoice via PayPal if you would like. In order to do that I would need your email address and the amount that you wish to donate.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Donation sent! Thanks Pat for getting this organized!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*[attachment=17950:attachment]</span>*


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Don't you waste one minute of time worrying about us and our feelings. Believe me when I say that all of our feelings are concentrated on YOU and the little sausage. How could we possibly be offended when we know that you will spend every waking moment taking care of the princess. All we ask is to be kept updated on her condition. Know that we love you and have all been touched over the months we have been here by your devotion to Chloe. There is nothing else to be said but that we love you and want to help. Pat made it possible for us to DO something instead of sitting around wringing our hands WANTING to do something but feeling helpless. 

Prayers will continue for her safe and speedy recovery.

Samsonsmom

Kwoie (I'm whisperin' so I don't disturb you) I wubs you. Be good and do what de doc and de mom tells you to. Pwease get well soon. I'll send yous some Pupparoni. It's a wittle easier to digest.

Butt waggles and sniffs,
Sammie Up Over


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314607
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can avoid doing anything through email that would be the best--hubby and I share an email account and he has ordered me (lol) not to spend any extra money in the next few weeks...


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Bingo! I sent a money order. They are free at my bank. Paid with some stashed cash, and no one but us is the wiser!

Samsonsmom


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think we all echo Samonsmom's post above. Don't worry about us -- just take good care of Chloe and get her well.









We all want to see the little sausage back to her adorable, tail wagging, happy self.

Chloe, we're all praying for you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Pat for doing this


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks for getting this together Pat


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Thanks for being for thoughtful and organizing this for DeDe and Chloe. I just sent my donation through PayPal. I hope you receive it okay. What is the last day for making a contribution? I am sure others will see the post as the weekend progresses and will want to participate. Thanks again!*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Everyone has been sending kind responses in relations to this thread. As Dede shared in her post, she was absolutely speechless (except for tears) when I told her we were putting this together for them. I think it is so wonderful that even when any of us sometimes have our differences, we all seem to come together in times of crisis. Maltese folks are definitely a different breed.......good people. A hugh thank you to all who have opened their hearts and wallets. That goes the same for any who for whatever reason cannot give finances they still send their love and prayers. It all works to keep us together as a family. We all play a important role. I am planning on leaving this donation open until I see we either have enough to pay the vet bill in full or else the donations cap. I told Dede if the vet pushes her for funds I will take whatever is in the account and wire that ahead. I know many Americans receive their paychecks on the 15th of the month. So more donations may come in then. Thanks again everyone for your generosity.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Pat my donation isn't much - but I wanted to do SOMETHING. Thank you for putting this together.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I just sent mine through PayPal.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

will i be in time if i donate in about 1-2weeks more when i get my pay?thanks


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> will i be in time if i donate in about 1-2weeks more when i get my pay?thanks[/B]


Unless we should happen to get enough to cover the surgery in full we plan on leaving the donations open at least a couple of weeks so you will have time. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Please don't think bad of me if I don't get around to answering pm's and emails in the next few days, I'm all up in the air worrying about Chloe.[/size][/B]
> 
> 
> Once again a BIG BIG thank you for your wonderful generosity and prayers...............everything....................thank you thank you thank you[/B]



Dede, as others have said, do not even give answering emails, pm's or posts, a single thought. You concentrate on getting some rest and on Chloe's recovery. I think we are all thankful to Pat for giving us an opportunity to do something. I hope you realize how much you and Chloe are loved here. Take care of yourself.....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am sending a little something too. I am definitely still praying for you both as well.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Donation sent! Thanks Pat!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=314727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh Cheryl I do realise how much we are loved. It is truly amazing that people who are so far away from me have banded together to do this wonderful thing for us.


















Both hubby and I burst into tears when Pat told us about it.


















We both thank everybody from the bottom of our hearts. I will tell the little sausage when I get to see her how many people love her and are pulling for her. I think she must be the luckiest little sausage in the whole world.



God Bless you all.

'



I love you all to bits.


















Hugs and tail wags



Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I loved SM before, but this out pouring of care and love is absolutely amazing. This has got to be the best cyber family ever and I am so proud to be a part of it. Dede, my prayers continue for the little sausage and you and your husband. I can't imagine how hard it must be to not see Chloe right now. I am postitive she will be well soon and home with her Mommy before long. You have a great vet, and many great friends here for you.





































Pam and Sassy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have tried to respond to everyone who wanted to know whether or not I received their donation. I hope I did not miss anyone. If you have any questions as to whether or not your donation was received please do not hesitate to contact me. I am hesitant about listing names because I don't want anyone who maybe could not donate to feel awkward. I know a lot of you use PayPal regularly and know that you receive an email confirmation, but if anyone has any questions please feel free to contact me. Thanks to everyone for your support and generosity. Together we can make a difference.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just sent my donation via paypal - I know you're probably going crazy - but when you get a moment, just let me know that you got it. Thanks! I hope Chloe is doing good - I havn't been around for a little while and I can't stay on the computer for long now







. But you know I'll be reading everything tomorrow!



I just sent my donation via paypal - I know you're probably going crazy - but when you get a moment, just let me know that you got it. Thanks! I hope Chloe is doing good - I havn't been around for a little while and I can't stay on the computer right now







. But you know I'll be reading everything tomorrow!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Setting up PAYPAL account now so I can donate. This is a loving wonderful thing , bless all of you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I just sent my donation via paypal - I know you're probably going crazy - but when you get a moment, just let me know that you got it. Thanks! I hope Chloe is doing good - I havn't been around for a little while and I can't stay on the computer for long now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it thanks for your kindness.



> Setting up PAYPAL account now so I can donate. This is a loving wonderful thing , bless all of you.[/B]


I can invoice you if you don't get your PayPal account going. Just let me know. 


*For anyone else who may be interested......I can invoice you if you tell me how much you wish to donate and give me your email address. *

*All of you are just wonderful. We are reaching out and supporting one of our own here.*


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315379
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you let me know what that means that "you can invoice" us if we just give you our email address? I'm sorry I'm bothering you with these questions...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315396
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not bothering me. If you let me know how much you wish to donate I can send you an invoice via PayPal thru your email address. It will include a link that you click and follow the directions and you make your payment with your credit card and it goes thru paypal straight to me. I would need the amount you wish to donate (invoice amount) and your email address in order to do this. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Pat, 

I have a paypal account, but only used it 3 times on ebay.

When you have time, buzz me on yahoo and guide me....pretty please....don't know what i'm doing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Pat,
> 
> I have a paypal account, but only used it 3 times on ebay.
> 
> ...


Cheryl you did it correctly. I got it.


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Pat,
I just sent you a donation thru paypal, I recieved a recipt so I assume it went thru ok (first time I ever used paypal this way) I wish I could of donated more, but every little bit helps. My thoughts and prayers are with Dede and Chloe! Get well soon Chloe!
Candy & Minnie


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Soon as I get home from work, my donation will be on the way. I can't remember my paypal password, or I would send it now. Good luck to Dede and the little Sausage. Get well soon.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Pat what a wonderful thing you have started to help Dede and Chloe. They have been on my mind constantly and I'm happy I can help in some small way. I've just send my donation by paypal. Get well soon little sausage!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this thread back to the top. Thank you to all who have donated.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Just wanted to bump this thread back to the top. Thank you to all who have donated.[/B]


Well, I'll bump it again


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I wanted to thank Pat again for starting this up for us. I couldn't donate via paypal but am snail mailing my donation. Like others, it's not as much as I wish I could send but together we are making a difference







I do hope Chloe bounces back soon.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Just thought i would bump up this thread. 

Cathy


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great idea, I would love to help out.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you for bumping it back up to the top! It was something I meant to do and go sidetracked, and I am so glad that I got reminded again! A paypal donation has been made. Thank you pat for making this possible!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope the money is still flowing in....poor dede is going through so much and that bill just keeps rising..i will be sending more this week


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the bump. Just sent another little something to help with Chloe. I hope she's on IV and feeling better today.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder Jaimie. I know I'll be sending another donation sometime soon. I know vet bills can skyrocket easily. I do hope we hear something soon...I'm getting abit nervous


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Pat, I am just getting to this thread and have only read the first few posts. I assume it is ongoing so I will get a donation to you on Sunday. Thanks for setting this up and I'm sure that Dede really value's your friendship!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know where we stand with the donations for Dede and Chloe. So far here are the numbers:

1274.15 (in PayPal) + 200.00 (send to me cash or money order) + there is currently an invoice outstanding for 50.00 which I am sure will come in anytime now. 

So the total all inclusive is: 1524.15 USD which at today's exchange rate is $1970.71 AUD

Dede and I both did homework about fees and transfer/wire fees. Her Australian bank said the best thing to do is to hold the money until it reaches just under 2000. Then send a personal check for the amount. She is double checking to see if the bank meant USD or AUD 2000. So as of right now the donations are still open. So if anyone feels moved and wants to add more to their donation please feel free. I can invoice you again if you just let me know. 

Thank you.........thank you...............thank you to all who have given both monetarily and in htoughts and prayers. Together we are making a difference.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just bumping back to the top so everyone will catch the update.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=18664:attachment]

Gosh, we really raised a nice amount of $$.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pat ~ I'm having trouble with my PayPal. It's jamming up. Count me in for another donation









The bills must be astronomical. When my Samantha was sick, I paid over 2K within a week. It adds up so very quickly. I'm thrilled we are all coming together to help ease the burden, and send our love, prayers, and support for The Little Sausage.

We love you, Chloe


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Pat she should ask her bank how long it will take for a check to clear. Here in the States it takes at least 6 weeks for an overseas check to clear and it costs as much if not more as a wire transfer. If I were you, I would do a wire transfer.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Pat ... I can't think of a better way to_ *BUMP *_ this up to the top again than by telling you I just made another donation for dear Dede, Derek and the Little Sausage.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hi Pat ... I can't think of a better way to_ *BUMP *_ this up to the top again than by telling you I just made another donation for dear Dede, Derek and the Little Sausage.[/B]


Yipeeeeeee


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Having spoken to Dede for over 2 hours last night, I can honestly say that she is just overwhelmed by everyone's support. Every penny is greatly appreciated, let me tell you.

Bump


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Had to wait for Payday. got it done!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Pat she should ask her bank how long it will take for a check to clear. Here in the States it takes at least 6 weeks for an overseas check to clear and it costs as much if not more as a wire transfer. If I were you, I would do a wire transfer.[/B]


You are right and if it's a personal check like we sent our daughter in Adelaide we had to get her to send it back because there wasn't a bank in Adelaide that would cash it. Also, it could take months, because they send the check by mail back to the bank in the US who is the provider and then the funds are then wired anyway and it could cost more in fees that way than for you to just wire it yourself.
When I had my retirement funds sent here by check, the bank here actually mailed it back to the bank in Tasmania because that was the head office of my retirement fund and it took 6 months for that money to actually get to my bank, minus horendous fees.
Pat if you send it you are much better off wiring it via electronic transfer it will be cleared in 4 days once it arrives at the bank in Western Australia.
We now send Money Orders to the family for presents at Christmas, but the too take over a month to clear.

Just wanted to give you the heads up on this, because my daughter was told a check would be ok, then when she went to her bank to present it they said no we cannot cash an international check, especially a personal one.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have Dede double check again with her bank...but they told her the fee will only be $10 and will take only a few days.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

It's been a few days since I've read the entire post from start to finish, but was PayPal entertained? Sorry if it's already been discussed!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Pat it's exactly like Janet describes it. A french client sent us a check (in dollars mind you) to pay an invoice. We have a business account with JPMorgan Chase. It took for ever to get the money because like Janet said they send the check back to the issuing bank. And it costed an arm and a leg. We told the client, "never again". If I remember well it costed as much as a letter of credit who does not come cheap.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Pat, i was just able to send mine today.
I pm'd you more details...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*I wanted to let Dede and darling Chloe know they are in our prayers still.*



*xoxox*

*Melanie*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> It's been a few days since I've read the entire post from start to finish, but was PayPal entertained? Sorry if it's already been discussed![/B]


I was wondering that, too. Couldn't we just put the money in Dede's PayPal account?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very glad to hear that we were able to help Dede with Chloe's medical bills. I hope y'all can work it out to get the money to her as painlessly as possible.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325481
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only problem with people putting money directly into Dede's paypal is, there will be a fee deducted each time money is transfered rather then the one time thing Pat is doing. By the time paypal gets their fee and the money exchange is done, it could be pretty measley.

I misunderstood...*Never mind!!!*
I thought you were saying for people to start putting donations into Dede's paypal themselves. Now I understand. Sorry.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325481
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sher, Dede does not have and does not want her own Paypal acct. Soooooooooo........that is why we are doing other options. If in fact her bank will cause a long delay I can do a wire transfer directly from my bank to hers.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Pat I send something again.



Money should be the last thing on Dede's mind. If we can all do just even $10 more it will help a lot.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Pat I send something again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donation sent, we have had no dsl due to ice damage. Dede my heart is in total empathy for you and I really do hope to see a good outcome for you and the sausage. Best of luck and love. PuttiePie and Nanci


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to BUMP the thread back to the top and see if there is anyone else who feels like they would like to help with little Chloe's vet bills. Fay has not tallied the total yet, but I know that since Chloe was in the hospital with 24 hr. care for the greatest part of January the bill will be astronomical. 

Again, thank you so very much to all who have already given and to those who offer prayers and warm thoughts.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you for bumping the thread back up. I never would have seen it, and I would have felt awful if I didn't have the chance to help. This is such a wonderful idea to help Dede. What a wonderful forum and group of friends we have here on SM.
-Kristie & soon to be reunited Kea


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Pat,send me another invoice, same amt. as the other. Thanks.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad you brought this up. I just sent you a donation. I personally know how vet bills add up in sad situations like this


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I added to the pool. I only wish there was more we could do.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Pat, I just sent a donation. I feel so bad for Dede and Derek.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pat,

What a _wonderful_ idea - we love you Dede!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

done


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Pat,
I will send something again but like b4 I will be straggeling in last.
B sure and let us know a heads up when you'll be sending the last donations. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have received a few donation that does not link the SM name with the real name. If I have not contacted you and you hae made a donation will you please either email or PM me so that I am sure to match the correct name with your donation. Sorry to have to ask, but some arrived with just the human name.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Just sent a little something more. 

Thanks again for setting this up.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Pat, I sent some $. Can you please let me know if I did it right? I've never used the account myself before--it's in my name but only my husband has used it a few times...thanks...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I sent another donation. Hopefully we can put a dent in what Dede will owe for Chloe's care. 

Thanks again, Pat, you're awesome!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

yes


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've sent a little more money also.


Joy


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I just sent what I could.


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

I sent a donation also - I hope I did it right. Pat, please let me know if you don't
get it.

Thanks - Janis


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

This is just amazing seeing all of the generosity of everyone







I too will make another donation.


















Chloe, forever in our hearts


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd like to send too .. Pat will e-mail you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

No one should have to worry about medical bills in a time like this.
















Tina


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Done......!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> No one should have to worry about medical bills in a time like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Pat, you are so wonderful for thinking of this. When I spoke to Dede tonight, she was still blown away by the love and heartfelt wishes from everyone - along with this financial support she & Derek are receiving from everyone.

Thank you Pat, you are a very caring and generous person.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

If I missed getting with anyone who made a request for me to either email or PM them please forgive me and remind me. 

Again.............thank you to all who are donating and those who are offering special thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I would also like to give a little something for Dede







We are still waiting for the closing on our old house, so things are tight right now, but I really want to help if I can


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Im going to *bump* this just in case


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

Bump - and I had a problem with paypal a while back and do not use them at all any more - would love to send a money order.

I emailed sassy's mom before I fould this thread.

so when you get this just email me the info.

Susan - lucy and Ethel's mom.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you pm me and let me know how much we're short to pay the vet bill for Chloe?


----------

